# Classic Touring Frames



## links0311

I am looking to get into touring and want to find an older used bike to start with. I was told touring bikes were very popular in the late 70s and I was hoping you could suggest a model or frame for me. If you have a favorite please let me know, and I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks.

-Links


----------



## links0311

Will any of these frames work well as a touring bike:

Schwinn Continental 
Bridgestone KABUKI 
Schwinn Letour III 
Schwinn Paramount P-15 

Thanks,

Links


----------



## redxj

They would all work, but some I wouldn't use. The Paramount is the best of that bunch by far. The Bridgestone and Letour are probably pretty equal, and the Contiental is way below (way way way below) the others. 

If you find an 80's touring bike you will find a lot more brazeons useful for a touring bike(double eyelets, up to three water bottle bosses, low rider front rack mount, rear rack mount, canti brake bosses). With that said touring bikes to look for include: Miyata 1000, 610, 210, Schwinn Voyageur, Voyageur SP, Passage, Le Tour Luxe, Raleigh Portage, Kodiak, Alyeska, Wyoming, Trek 520 or 720, Specialized Expedition, Nishiki Seral, Bridgestone RB-T, and some models from Panasonic among others.


----------



## links0311

I did some looking last night and found these models:

Schwinn Voyageur 11.8
Schwinn Letour III 
Nishiki International 
Trek 520

Are they all about equal or would you choose one over another? Thanks.

-Links


----------



## zmudshark

What Redxj said, and of the models you have listed, the Trek 520 would be best


----------



## links0311

It turns out the 520 is going to be too small. So that leaves the Schwinn Voyageur 11.8
as my #1 choice. Would it be worth waiting for a 520 in my size to come along or will this bike do the job?

Schwinn Voyageur 11.8
Schwinn Letour III 
Nishiki International


----------



## KDS

What size do you need ? I have a Nishiki Cresta tourer in a 59cm size. It fits me perfectly at 5'11". It rides really smooth, but I have way too many bikes in the garage.
Kevin


----------



## links0311

I am most comfortable with a 62-64cm frame, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## KDS

I don't have anything that big, but if you find one of these old Nishikis in your size, don't hesitate to pick it up. These frames have everything you are looking for, and this is probably the most comfortable bike I own. Keep an eye on craigslist, check the local thrift stores, and the yard/garage sale season should be starting soon. Good luck with your search.


----------



## links0311

Thanks for the advice. A friend of mine has offered me a Trek 720, I checking on the size before I buy. I have heard good things about this bike and hope that it will fill my need.

-Links


----------



## redxj

If the 720 is you size buy it. The Trek 720 are one of the nicest vintage touring bikes from what I hear (same with the Miyata 1000). The one thing I will mention is you are looking for a 62-64cm size, and that is the size I ride as well. I have had a number of touring bikes pass through my hands, but I sold off the majority of them because the top tubes were very short. If you do end up finding a 62-64cm touring bike check the top tube length because many of the vintage touring bikes had very short top tubes. I almost given up finding one for me with a normal length top tube until I found a Nishiki Seral at the local Salvation Army. I bought it and then fixed it up. I have since did a rebuilt as a cross bike that will be used as my commuter. Here is the touring bike gone wild cross bike build:


----------



## threesportsinone

I'm assuming that the Schwinn you're talking about is a World Voyager. All of the "world" bikes were made for Schwinn by Panasonic, the only company to pass Schwinn's high standards. The Voyager was their highest end. It came all chromed out with lugged, butted tange tubing, forged ends and Suntour bar end shifters controlling Shimano's Crane derailleurs. However, the Voyager was competing with the Paramount P15, which came with Campy Gran Turismo, and was half the price.

So, the Voyager was discontinued in '74 and the Crane derailleurs appeared on the new Paramount Touring. Panasonic continued to make bikes for Schwinn known as the LeTours which became Schwinn's second most popular bike in the 70's

Hope that helps.


----------



## links0311

There is a LeTour that's my size, but I don't know if its set us to be made into a touring bike. I'll need clearance for fenders and attachments for racks. The trek 720 is a no go, it's not the size I need. 

Red,

You're right about the sizing. There are 62-64cm bikes out there, but I am most comfortable with a 60-61cm top tube and that's not common. so I am still looking for a large frame (62-64cm) with a longer top tube.


----------



## links0311

What about French frames? The French are known for being tourers. Does Peugeot make any touring frames? What about the PX-10 or PR-10? Can you mount racks and fenders on either of these and still get good performance?

-Links


----------



## links0311

Nishiki was listed as a good brand for touring bikes, does anyone know anything about the Nishiki International? If so, would it make a good touring bike?

-Links


----------



## KeeponTrekkin

*Mbk*



links0311 said:


> What about French frames? The French are known for being tourers. Does Peugeot make any touring frames? What about the PX-10 or PR-10? Can you mount racks and fenders on either of these and still get good performance?
> 
> -Links


I have a very servicable MBK (the reincarnation of Motobecane) loaded tourer, vintage 1989. Very comfortable, but heavy, with chromed steel fenders, front and rear pannier racks (originally with a useless yellow headlight, red taillight and buzzy little bottle generator.) It was originally built with 6 sp Helicomatic drivetrain. I never liked the shifting and converted it to 9 sp Shimano, resulting in a great ridability improvement. I rode it last year on a 600 km brevet and originally in France in '89 and '90.


----------



## links0311

I started this thread 2 years ago and wanted to bring it back to life. I bought a nice Colnago Super instead but am back in the market for a classic touring bike and would like to hear any suggestions.


----------



## Scooper

links0311 said:


> I started this thread 2 years ago and wanted to bring it back to life. I bought a nice Colnago Super instead but am back in the market for a classic touring bike and would like to hear any suggestions.


Some to consider:

*Classic Touring Bicycles*

Bridgestone RB-T
Bridgestone T-500
Bridgestone T-700
Centurion Pro Tour
Fuji Touring Series IV
Fuji Touring Series V
Kuwahara Caravan
Lotus Odyssey
Miyata 610
Miyata 1000
Nishiki Continental
Nishiki Cresta GT
Nishiki International
Nishiki Riviera GT
Nishiki Seral
Novara Randonee
Panasonic PT-3500
Panasonic PT-5000
Raleigh Alyeska
Raleigh Kodiak
Raleigh Portage
Raleigh Super Tourer
Raleigh Touring 18
Schwinn Paramount P15-9 Tourer
Schwinn Passage
Schwinn Voyageur/Voyageur SP
Specialized Expedition
Takara Overland
Trek 520
Trek 620
Trek 720
Univega Gran Tourismo
Univega Specialisima


----------



## links0311

Wow what a list! Thanks Scooper.


----------



## tarwheel2

I searched eBay and Craigslist for about 2 years trying to find a decent older touring bike/frame in my size for a reasonable price. I finally ended up ordering a Bob Jackson touring frame new for $600. In theory, I could have bought an older touring bike/frame for less money, but I might still be looking!


----------



## ukiahb

links0311 said:


> I started this thread 2 years ago and wanted to bring it back to life. I bought a nice Colnago Super instead but am back in the market for a classic touring bike and would like to hear any suggestions.


I've converted two old sport touring bikes into loaded tourers and they both worked fine for thousands of miles of touring, one was a Trek 613 I bought new in 1982 and another was an Austro Daimler I found a yard sale and still ride. Cantilever brakes are definitely not essential, used Suntour Superbe calipers on both and had plenty of stopping power even with a full 45 lbs. touring load + my 200 lbs. Anyway, sport touring bikes were the standard quality bikes sold back in the '80's so it should be fairly easy to find one...


----------



## djmuff

Just picked this one up, and after a quick search thought it would fit in here. 1985 Schwinn Le Tour Luxe. Columbus Tenax tubing, Suntour spec with 15 speeds, not a bad little touring bike. They're out there- you just have to be persistent in your search.


----------



## glowface

Just picked up an old Panasonic touring bike off of craigslist yesterday. Its a 1982 PT-5000. I got it from an older gentleman who said he bought it in 1982 and only rode it a handful of times. All parts are original and everything is in almost mint condition. It has a Shimano Deore 18 speed drive train and Dia-Compe GC-500 brakes. Also has front and rear alloy racks. I had a Panasonic Sport 1000 before but it was beat up and was my first bike since getting into cycling. From the few times that I've ridden the PT-5000 I've gathered that I love the bike. I will take some pics and post them later. I'll also post some more info about how it rides once I get some more riding time.


----------



## Dave Hickey

glowface said:


> Just picked up an old Panasonic touring bike off of craigslist yesterday. Its a 1982 PT-5000. I got it from an older gentleman who said he bought it in 1982 and only rode it a handful of times. All parts are original and everything is in almost mint condition. It has a Shimano Deore 18 speed drive train and Dia-Compe GC-500 brakes. Also has front and rear alloy racks. I had a Panasonic Sport 1000 before but it was beat up and was my first bike since getting into cycling. From the few times that I've ridden the PT-5000 I've gathered that I love the bike. I will take some pics and post them later. I'll also post some more info about how it rides once I get some more riding time.


Please post some pics....I'm a big Panasonic fan


----------



## glowface

Hahaha I noticed. I've been reading a lot of your posts about Panasonics.


----------

